# Anyone have information on the All Living Things "Luxury Rat Pet Home"?



## mawissacee (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't find information anywhere on the internet; want to make sure nothing's wrong with it (recalled, or really sucks). It's Item#5150865 and I got it from PetSmart. It's a black wire cage with rollers on the bottom. Their website has nothing on it (and the instruction manual referred to "www.waremfginc.com") and the PetSmart website has nothing on the information either. It comes with everything; water bottle, big running wheel, plastic bowl, and hammock. Thank you


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I went to petsmart today and saw it.
The dimensions seem alright for 2- 3rats. but the levels look a little flimsy.
But other then that it's a decent store bought cage.


----------



## mawissacee (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for responding! I haven't housed my rats just yet; they are currently living in two separate cages and I hope to introduce my rats so they can live together in that cage. I would have to say, I'm excited about this cage (but this may change once I put the rats in there), it's perfect. The size is just right, the pan is deep, the wire cage is not sitting IN the bedding (which mine currently is; i hate it! big pain to clean). The shelves are plastic, not wire, so it doesn't seem to be hard on their feet.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I looked again, and I was wrong 3 rats would be to many.
BUT 2 rats should be just fine. Let me know how it your rats like it, and how it is 
Cause I am looking for a new hospital Q cage.


----------



## alandwehr000 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi I bought it and love it for my two female ratties, after taking it apart and putting it back together a couple of times for cleaning it's a snap (make sure you follow the directions when putting it together). The cage is large but only cofortable for two rats any more than that and it becomes too crowded, my one girl loves the wheel it came with and it is big enough to use even when she's full grown. I love all the doors and was worried that the looked too small on the box but they are perfect. the food dish it comes with is kind of useless and I only put it in when I give them their fresh fruits and veggies then I take it back out. My girls loved the hammock...untill they chewed to many of the straps. theratshop.com has a plastic one that they call the space pod and it lasts a lot longer and is easier to clean. all and all I give the cage an A+ for ease of use and cleaning, and having the perfect amount of room to run. the wheel and hammock are great bonuses!


----------

